# Question on tiny poison.



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 25, 2015)

At an antique store today was a poison bottle. It stood about one inch high, said POISON on the sides, and was a hand-tooled flared lip, amber, and had some ridges on the edges I believe-- can't recall where exactly, but as usual it had ridges. Why I'm asking is that it is so small, but they wanted what I think is too much for it. I don't recall if the base was embossed, but I'm wondering if it's worth picking up when I get some extra cash? I don't see it online.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 29, 2015)

Did it look like this?  Are you sure it was only 1" tall?  that sounds freakishly short for a poison.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 29, 2015)

It is rectangular and smaller than that-- I have that one. []
I myself thought it was interesting, and it remains that way in my mind as of yet.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 29, 2015)

Sounds like a KR-9. But without a photo, I can't say for sure


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you nailed it. 
Great job.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 29, 2015)

If it is a KR-9, it's worth about 5 - 10. Base can be blank or have PD Co and a number. If it's square, it's a KS-5, and would be a score. But the small KR-9 is only a fraction of an inch out of square so have a tape measure. KR-9 image attached


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 29, 2015)

I think it's the KR-9, but I can go back and check. What is a KS-5 valued at in that condition of the pictured one?


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 31, 2015)

KS-5s are rare and can run from 300 - 2500, depending on the size and condition.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 31, 2015)

Does Rare mean less than 10 like Hutches?


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 31, 2015)

Not knowledgeable about hutches, but yes.  We have 1, but should have 2, but that was early on when we were new and didn't know what we were looking at.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 16, 2015)

Well, I have a little poison bottle with two angular flat panels, and  half round paper label  on rhe other face. I kept it, but I am confident that it is an ABM product.  The bottom is recessed with a horizontal 9 laying back up; and the number 67 on rhw rifght of the nine.   I don't keep that that many ABM bottles.  RED M.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 16, 2015)

Do you mean like this one?


----------

